# Deus Ex: Human Revolution - DELAYED YET AGAIN!!!



## HighGain510 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ugh, fucking Eidos Montreal needs to get their shit together!  The game was due out in TWO weeks!!! It's been delayed a few times now but the fact that it has had a solid release date for so long and now it's just pushed back until late 2011 is pretty annoying since the gameplay video they have up on the site looks pretty slick. I just got my update notice from Amazon yesterday saying my pre-order is pushed back until December 2011, however sometimes with Amazon when they do that it ends up just being a place-holder date until the developer gives them a real date. Gamestop doesn't have ANY date listed as of yesterday now, and Best Buy has 8/2/11 listed as the date for release. I can't find the link to the site right now at work but last night I read on one of the official/semi-official forums for Eidos Montreal that they had posted a Twitter update with something to the effect of they're sorry but it IS true that the game has been delayed, they wanted more time to "polish" the game. I'm REALLY hoping for their sake when it finally does get released that they used this time to really make it good, I've been waiting for this game for a long time and look forward to it more than some of the Duke Nukem guys do who have been waiting even longer!


----------



## meisterjager (Mar 2, 2011)

LATE 2011? 

Ugh.. I foresee an early 2012 release.. at the earliest.

Eidos, you better get this released before the end of the world next year


----------



## Mr Violence (Mar 2, 2011)

They can wait till 2020 if they want. As long as it's as good as the first game, I don't care.

I said "as" 4 times in the last sentence.

If it makes me think of Invisible War in any way, shape or form, I will blow up the world.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 2, 2011)

Mr Violence said:


> They can wait till 2020 if they want. As long as it's as good as the first game, I don't care.
> 
> I said "as" 4 times in the last sentence.
> 
> If it makes me think of Invisible War in any way, shape or form, I will blow up the world.



 Agreed, I'm okay with the whole "polishing" aspect of things, I appreciate that they want to put out a quality game but if they are polishing a turd in the form of making this Invisible War 2 I'm going to be livid!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 2, 2011)

Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 2, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Good things come to those who wait.



That is the absolutely worst saying in the world.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 2, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> That is the absolutely worst saying in the world.



It's basically another way of stating that patience is a virtue... which is definitely not the worst saying in the world.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 2, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It's basically another way of stating that patience is a virtue... which is definitely not the worst saying in the world.



8+ years for a sequel = beyond patient. 

Not to mention that it's really been more like 11 years, since no one really counts the terrible game that was Invisible War as a real sequel to the original Deus Ex.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 2, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> 8+ years for a sequel = beyond patient.



CAPS IN THE TITLE say otherwise 

Just teasin'.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 2, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> CAPS IN THE TITLE say otherwise
> 
> Just teasin'.



Haha there aren't enough caps in the world to fully express my disgust with the delays!


----------



## WickedSymphony (Mar 3, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It's basically another way of stating that patience is a virtue... which is definitely not the worst saying in the world.



Why is patience a virtue? Why can't hurry the fuck up be a virtue?


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 3, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> Why is patience a virtue? Why can't hurry the fuck up be a virtue?



I'm with you. And this thread of people raging about delayed releases of video games. The gameplay vids look incredible, and hints at how in depth this game will hopefully be. Everything I've heard about this game says it's awesome. If they gotta delay it to make it more polished, so be it. Not like we have any option anyway.


----------



## Origin (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm shitting over how good this game looks, especially after the crushingly disappointing Crysis 2 demo I played that looks and plays like Halo. Bloom ISN'T graphics. That was our game Crytek, thanks for raping it for multiplatform.

But yeah, Human Revolution is looking better than I could have ever hoped


----------



## Labrie (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm disappointed at this news but the original release date would have probably fallen close to the expected birth of my son and I guess he deserves my attention more anyway...


----------



## Xaios (Mar 3, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> 8+ years for a sequel = beyond patient.
> 
> Not to mention that it's really been more like 11 years, since no one really counts the terrible game that was Invisible War as a real sequel to the original Deus Ex.



Project Snowblind - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm bummed, I won't lie, but at the same time if they want to take more time to make it even better than it currently looks, go right ahead 

I am still _hoping _for a 2011 release though, cos this is still my most anticipated release for the year...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 3, 2011)

Why don't they just realease it bugged all to shit and then slowly release patches that will make it work?


That's what Bethesda does...


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 3, 2011)

^ Then everyone would bitch and moan about how they'd released a buggy, unfinished title. As long as it doesn't take them 6 years to release it, I'm happy.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 3, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Project Snowblind - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Didn't play it but heard it wasn't worth buying either.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 4, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Didn't play it but heard it wasn't worth buying either.



It basically had the opposite of the problems that Invisible War had. People complained Invisible War looked nice, but was insubstantial. Project Snowblind apparantely had a great story, but bad graphics. The consensus though is still that Project Snowblind is a much better game than Invisible War.


----------



## MFB (Mar 4, 2011)

Project Snowblind was pretty fun, I rented it way back when and had some quality time playing it. Same can be said for Black which allowed you to just run around fucking shit up.


----------



## Labrie (Mar 14, 2011)

For those that don't know, they have updated the release date on the official site. 

North America: 23/08/2011
Europe: 26/08/2011


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 14, 2011)

Labrie said:


> For those that don't know, they have updated the release date on the official site.
> 
> North America: 23/08/2011
> Europe: 26/08/2011



Or 8/23/2011 in US-formatted date.  Yeah thanks for the bump, I just got my update email from Amazon over the weekend and slipped my mind to post it! Few more months to be patient, glad it wasn't 2012 though.... always sucks when they push it back over a year!  Hopefully they are taking advantage of this time to really do a good job of cleaning up their code to make this game as "polished" as they're claiming it should be when it's released!


----------



## MFB (Mar 15, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Or 8/23/2011 in US-formatted date.  Yeah thanks for the bump, I just got my update email from Amazon over the weekend and slipped my mind to post it! Few more months to be patient, glad it wasn't 2012 though.... always sucks when they push it back over a year!  Hopefully they are taking advantage of this time to really do a good job of cleaning up their code to make this game as "polished" as they're claiming it should be when it's released!



Don't worry, it'll be a full year delay when they send you the other 6 month delay on August 23rd


----------



## Origin (Mar 15, 2011)

I was wonderfully surprised when I saw the previews and gameplay vids. I was extremely skeptical after looking at how badly the FEAR franchise has been warped by outside companies destroying it completely. I'm utterly devoid of excitement for the shitpile 3 is looking to be. But this looks wonderfully handled and true to the original Deus Ex's feel, soundtrack style (was an enormous part of the immersion for me in the first) and execution of gameplay styles with, of course, due attention to the progression of gaming technology since then.

I really don't mind waiting at this point.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 16, 2011)

Origin said:


> I was wonderfully surprised when I saw the previews and gameplay vids. I was extremely skeptical after looking at how badly the FEAR franchise has been warped by outside companies destroying it completely. I'm utterly devoid of excitement for the shitpile 3 is looking to be. But this looks wonderfully handled and true to the original Deus Ex's feel, soundtrack style (was an enormous part of the immersion for me in the first) and execution of gameplay styles with, of course, due attention to the progression of gaming technology since then.
> 
> I really don't mind waiting at this point.



 this is basically my mindset at this point. Unlike Duke Nukem it dent seem to be a pointless delay due to unforeseen circumstances, nor is it yet at the point of GT5 where its 5 years late, its just a delay so they can release a product they feel will do the franchise justice.

I'm still massively psyched for this


----------



## Mr Violence (Mar 16, 2011)

A little OT, but I have to ask:

Does anyone install and boot up Invisible War for the sake of hoping it will be good or to just complete it? I do this about once a year. I've never completed the game because there simply is no fun in it. At all. I end up stopping about an hour or 2 into it.

I just get hopeful, and I have decimated Deus Ex so very many times, I just want another game of it. I, at the very least, want to know the story line but I just can't hold to it.

Anyone?


----------



## Labrie (Mar 16, 2011)

I've actually played through it a few times. For the most part I can actually stand IW, although it feels like the biggest console port ever. If it wasn't for the characters that connected it to Deus Ex, it probably would be a decent game on it's own. But because it has the name Deus Ex, it had to live up to the legacy of the first game. Which would be hard to do anyway but they butchered it for sure. I'm sure you can find the story online somewhere and just read what happens. There are four different endings in that game anyways so it's not really conclusive.


----------



## Origin (Mar 24, 2011)

You know, I didn't mind Invisible War. All you have to do is specialize in melee and the snipe and kill absolutely everyone and it can be a good time. I had a lot of fun running around with the katana-type weapon, massacring members of the Order and every other faction then piling bodies in front of/throwing them at cops and then killing them when they noticed.  It's a great game when you do the 'asshole' method, frankly haha.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 24, 2011)

Origin said:


> You know, I didn't mind Invisible War. All you have to do is specialize in melee and the snipe and kill absolutely everyone and it can be a good time. I had a lot of fun running around with the katana-type weapon, massacring members of the Order and every other faction then piling bodies in front of/throwing them at cops and then killing them when they noticed.  It's a great game when you do the 'asshole' method, frankly haha.


----------



## heretic (May 4, 2011)

Minimum PC specs
OS: Windows XP, Windows Vista or Windows 7 with DirectX 9.0c
PROCESSOR: 2 GHz dual core
RAM: 1 GB RAM (Windows XP) / 2 GB (Windows Vista and Windows 7)
GRAPHICS: NVIDIA GeForce 8000 series or ATI Radeon HD 2000 series or better
REQUIRED DISC SPACE: 8.5 GB

Recommended PC specs
OS: Windows 7
PROCESSOR: AMD Phenom II X4 or Intel Core 2 Quad or better
RAM: 2 GB
GRAPHICS: AMD Radeon HD 5850
REQUIRED DISC SPACE: 8.5 GB

Check the fuckin video omg

Deus Ex: Human Revolution PC specs announced | bit-gamer.net


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 22, 2011)

It finally comes out tomorrow!    

So you want to talk about epic fail? I pre-ordered this from Amazon and since the original date was supposed to be back in March when I was still resting at my folks' house from the surgery I had set the shipping address to their house. Not realizing it was STILL set to that, it looks like my pre-order is getting shipped to THEIR HOUSE! WTF!!!    I just looked at my open orders and was like NOOOOO, now that it's shipping today it's too late to change it.  Have to wait until next weekend when my fiance drives it down to me I guess.


----------



## Mr Violence (Aug 23, 2011)

It's preloaded on Steam. It's 12:26am, August 23rd. I have to wait till Pacific time?

FUCK. THIS. BULLSHIT.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 23, 2011)

Preordered the Augmented Edition for PS3. Doesn't come out here til Thursday though, but I am so fucking excited - have been for months.

IGN gave it a 9/10


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 23, 2011)

Mr Violence said:


> It's preloaded on Steam. It's 12:26am, August 23rd. I have to wait till Pacific time?
> 
> FUCK. THIS. BULLSHIT.



Haha yeah I've seen that with other Steam releases, that sucks balls.  



Daemoniac said:


> Preordered the Augmented Edition for PS3. Doesn't come out here til Thursday though, but I am so fucking excited - have been for months.
> 
> IGN gave it a 9/10



That's okay, mine was supposed to be here today but since they shipped it to the wrong address I'm stuck waiting until Friday/Saturday. Worst part about it? My fiance has another job interview down here... TODAY. So since it's at 2pm she'll be leaving before the mail would get to my parent's house in PA so I'm still stuck waiting!  I've heard it is fantastic so I REALLY want to play it already!


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 23, 2011)

Also for anyone interested, PC Gamer gave it a 94/100 (saying it was "A dark, cool and beautiful revival of an incredible game. smart, substantial, funny, creative, and endlessly entertaining.") in their in-depth review (3-pages) and it sounds like I'm going to be very happy with this game! 


Deus Ex: Human Revolution review | PC Gamer

Giggity!


----------



## the fuhrer (Aug 23, 2011)

I didn't even really look twice at this game until I saw this thread. Now I can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Labrie (Aug 23, 2011)

I preloaded it on steam thinking I'd be able to play it once I got home from work today. Then steam decided to kick me in the balls and make me wait another two hours to update it. After that it said the game was unavailable and after verifying the cache I have to wait another hour to it to update.......

soooooo pissed right now. After waiting years for this game it had better be worth all of this steaming bullshit.


----------



## Origin (Aug 23, 2011)

So I'm almost 6 hours of play into the game so far today including a full shift at work haha. They've done a great, original-faithful job from what I can see so far. I love the aesthetic touches and the divergent conversational/approach options. It punishes you like HELL for the barge-in approach, and there're several interesting tie-ins to the original even at this early point in the plot. 

Many heart-stopping moments with sneaking/stealth and very interesting and visceral combat when forced to fight so far.  Everyone feel free to weigh in on it as you start playing it; I don't think I'm going to be stopping for a ffffffffffew days. WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## pink freud (Aug 24, 2011)

For you uber-fans:
The Escapist : News : Augment Your Wardrobe With Deux Ex Clothes


----------



## Origin (Aug 24, 2011)

I want the coat and I feel like a douche for it.  To be honest I've wanted a semi-trenchcoat that wasn't a lame-ass normal trenchcoat for a while, but thankfully the retarded price tag will keep me away haha


----------



## abadonae (Aug 24, 2011)

Labrie said:


> I preloaded it on steam thinking I'd be able to play it once I got home from work today. Then steam decided to kick me in the balls and make me wait another two hours to update it. After that it said the game was unavailable and after verifying the cache I have to wait another hour to it to update.......
> 
> soooooo pissed right now. After waiting years for this game it had better be worth all of this steaming bullshit.


 
Hey dude feel my manly pain, i live in england, received my copy of DEHR today for the pc, only to have Steam tell me i can't have it yet coz the release date is tomorrow and then to take ages to download the entire game!!

Can anyone on here tell me why the hell i bother to buy a disk for a game that contains 7.11gb of data only for steam to download the f**king thing anyway? Why is this gobshite company still allowed to run? Coz its ruining PC Gaming for everyone who doesn't have a mad internet connection!!!


----------



## AxeHappy (Aug 24, 2011)

Origin said:


> I want the coat and I feel like a douche for it.  To be honest I've wanted a semi-trenchcoat that wasn't a lame-ass normal trenchcoat for a while, but thankfully the retarded price tag will keep me away haha




If I could get the Trench coat JC wore in the first game I'd spend stupid amounts of money on it.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Aug 24, 2011)

I want that coat...

also the games not bad. 


...if you can't read internet sarcasm, I like it...


----------



## Arterial (Aug 24, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> 8+ years for a sequel = beyond patient.
> 
> Not to mention that it's really been more like 11 years, since no one really counts the terrible game that was Invisible War as a real sequel to the original Deus Ex.


Starcraft 2. 12 years for a sequel.


----------



## Labrie (Aug 24, 2011)

Game is insanely good so far. I got about 6 hours in yesterday then it was 4am and had to go to bed. After I got home tonight and finally put my son to bed....what do you know, tornado warning and severe thunderstorms are causing the power to keep cutting out. 

For some reasons the gods just don't want me to play this game. Will try again tomorrow...


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 24, 2011)

For PC guys who got the Explosive Mission Pack... where do you enter your code?  I don't see where I'm supposed to input it with Steam unless I'm missing something, it's not listed on the DLC page for the game.


----------



## Origin (Aug 24, 2011)

abadonae, I'm with you on that. It's the biggest problem Steam has imo, that people who buy physical copies have to go through the confounding process that's offered to them regardless.  I just pre-ordered directly on steam so I could do the massively long preloading before it came out, I lucked out for the most part.

Sorry to hear that Labrie, all the storms seem to have delayed until now to come to my town despite the warnings all day.

I'm at 14 hours now, not going for speed at all so I wouldn't say I'm near the end yet, but goddamn it still isn't disappointing me. 

The boss battles are FUCKING ANNOYING until you get a good grasp on what you need to do, plus they're kind of similar to the equally goddamn annoying boss battles in the first  though of course more complicated than 'spam dragon tooth and healing aug.'  

The combat is very nicely done, battles are fundamentally much easier than the original but you still can't spam tank maneuvers; you will end up dead VERY quickly if you don't use at least some tact. The weapons feel and sound great, and thankfully for my CS-addled brain, the headshot is still king.  I think I'll save my no-kill playthrough for later. >_>

Still in love, and I'm off work tomorrow and not started back on college bullshit yet, so guess what I'm doing ALL day and night?  If anyone has any doubts about buying, GO FOR IT.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 25, 2011)

Origin said:


> I want the coat and I feel like a douche for it.  To be honest I've wanted a semi-trenchcoat that wasn't a lame-ass normal trenchcoat for a while, but thankfully the retarded price tag will keep me away haha



If you could buy the coat he's wearing in the pic at the website where you buy the stuff, I'd get it. So far as that normal trench goes, it's boring as piss  It's just a regular, well fitted coat  EDIT: With the exception of the eyelets on the back... but even so, that is incredibly less extreme than I was expecting 

My current coat is;














As for the game; I am uber pissed off. I had it ordered, it came into work the day before yesterday, I am unable to pay for it until next fucking week 

So devastated.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 25, 2011)

Origin said:


> abadonae, I'm with you on that. It's the biggest problem Steam has imo, that people who buy physical copies have to go through the confounding process that's offered to them regardless.  I just pre-ordered directly on steam so I could do the massively long preloading before it came out, I lucked out for the most part.
> 
> Sorry to hear that Labrie, all the storms seem to have delayed until now to come to my town despite the warnings all day.
> 
> ...



Awesome!  Yeah that was the one complaint they mentioned in the PC Gamer mag review regarding the boss fights being really annoying and there's no way around them!  

On the bright side my fiance had 4 more interviews today so she came back down AGAIN last night and brought my copy of the game down from PA with her!  The best part? Amazon somehow got me a copy of the Gamestop-only DLC included in my order AND I got the tactical DLC as part of my order with them!  AWESOME! Now I just need to play it... by the time Steam finished the monster download it was time to head to bed so I'm DYING over here at work.... 5pm can't come fast enough!


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 25, 2011)

^ Be thankful you can play it today  I'm still waiting for next Wednesday


----------



## Psychobuddy (Aug 25, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> My current coat is;



Sir, I think I love you...


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 26, 2011)

I am glad that this game turned out great. I might not get it yet though, maybe Christmas. 

Then again I also want a SL1 Soloist for Christmas so I need to see my options...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 26, 2011)

It's taking every ounce of self restraint that I have to _not_ buy this game. Every preview I've watched looks thoroughly epic, but I've only just recently started playing the original Deus Ex, and I'm telling myself that I'm not allowed to play the new one until I've finished the old one.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 26, 2011)

Played for 3 hours straight last night..... LOVING IT!!!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 26, 2011)

god i want this game...


----------



## Mr Violence (Aug 26, 2011)

This game is legendary. The stealth controls are beautifully done. No accidently sticking to walls like so many other stealth games I've played.

So many options in dialogue and so many ways to complete a mission. I love how the main character is a super badass but he's not invincible. A couple gunshots and you're dead.

Also the regenerating health model is so much better than games like CoD. At least it's believable here with the augmentations, and even then it takes at least 30 seconds of hiding to fully recover.

All gameplay is terribly smooth. I absolutely love it. The storyline hasn't gotten all fucky yet, but I'm sure it will and I can't wait!


Deus Ex is my favorite game, hands down. It has now become my favorite video game franchise. Save for Invisible War, but that's okay too.


----------



## st2012 (Aug 26, 2011)

Up til 3 last night playing this. Jesus, work is going to suck today...


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 26, 2011)

You guys have no idea how much willpower it took to get to bed by 11 so I could come into work today....


----------



## GazPots (Aug 26, 2011)

So for someone who's never played a Deus Ex what sort of game is it like?


Splinter cell meets fps style with some funky clothes?


I literally haven't seen anything about this game and now it seems i'm missing on a classic in the making (10/10 scores and other critical acclaim).


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 26, 2011)

GazPots said:


> So for someone who's never played a Deus Ex what sort of game is it like?
> 
> 
> Splinter cell meets fps style with some funky clothes?
> ...



Spy elements + stealth elements + detective elements + FPS elements + highly entertaining storyline + multiple solutions to each map level + exploration elements. That's really the best way to summarize it, it's just all sorts of awesome.  Also the augmentation add changes to the way you can attack a problem, be it stealth, hacking, seeing through walls, brute force etc.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 26, 2011)

Take the gameplay and style of Metal Gear Solid 4 (none of the other MGS games though) and cross it with Fallout 3's RPG elements, and then add in a lot more cyberpunk styling than either of those games, and you pretty much have it.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Aug 28, 2011)

I reaaaallly want this game. Hopefully i'll get it during this week, thumbs up! ....And i have extremely high expectations. The first Deus Ex was a masterpiece.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Aug 28, 2011)

After spending around 20- 25 hours exploring this game and completing as many side quests as possible, I'd like to suggest that this good game falls short of my expectations in a couple of areas. Some of these are grievances, some are just observations. I'll address them in point form;

- The map is hard to navigate, and the map zoom is close to useless. Current objectives are often difficult to locate on the map. You can have all your objectives active all at once, and every single objective marker looks virtually identical. No map marker/waypoint option either.
- Some of the augmentations are interesting, but a lot of them seem either too specific or not specific enough. They take a long time to earn too, which makes it take quite a long time to slowly enhance yourself. 
- I find the cover system well designed in a few areas, but when you have to shoot, or quickly relocate, it's pretty poor. When covering against a hard surface, you literally have to point your reticule parallel to that hard surface before he raises his gun up ready to shoot. Sure, this might work fine in a long hall or corridor, but if you're leaning against an air conditioner on a roof and a hostile is nearly upon you...then you basically have to partially reveal yourself early and take aim, or stay covered and hope that the enemy doesn't see you AND they walk straight into your first line of fire, parallel to the surface you're leaning on.
- If you're relocating or attempting to hide from a camera or a suspicious hostile, jumping to the nearest cover isn't as easy as it sounds. In some other games, once you're around the corner you can't be seen. In Deus Ex, if your ass is hanging around the corner, or a bit too much of your head is exposed when peeking (not even leaning out yet) they'll be able to spot you. This is good, because it makes you really think about how much of your body IS exposed. But combine this with a slightly buggy 'snap to cover' button which can and will attach you to the wrong surface, AND the wrong edge of that surface when hiding, and you've got yourself a long time loading between deaths. Which brings me to my next point...
- The loading times. Holy shit. The loading times. I have Deus Ex on the 360, and wow. As previously discussed with Mischa a couple of nights ago, I initiated a loading sequence, walked off to grab a beer, took a piss, came back and it just finished loading as I sat down. This is only really an issue because so many of the damn missions are separated across different loading areas of the map. And, thanks to the aforementioned issues with the map navigation, it's hard to know if you'll just have to come straight back to an area of the map which you're loading away from. I think I'll get the game on PC in the future to fully enjoy the game.

- When stealthily attacking an enemy (hand to hand), you have very little control over what you do. The two options are lethal or non-lethal. Both options make a shitload of sound. After you initiate a short cutscene, the enemy will be on the ground. Then you get to play again. I hate cutscenes in games that I could otherwise be actually playing. Getting to watch your character do something which looks like fun, and not be allowed to control it in any way I find slightly frustrating. I'd have enjoyed the ability to quickly and quietly snatch someone away from their patrol route and into the darkness, and THEN decide on a lethal or non-lethal attack ala Splinter Cell. Although I understand that this game is more about staying away from enemies and only resorting to combat when you have to...this is the age of FPS style RPGs, and to give you all these insane weapons in Deus Ex, then tell the player that you should avoid contact with guards is kind of a tease.

I'll add things which shit me as I find them. In summary, this game emulates a few of the controls I've seen in much older games, like Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell and Rainbow 6: Vegas 2. I feel that they could have enhanced some of the cover, stealth and combat features of the game, being that we have old games that did it quite successfully.

The weapons are awesome, the storyline/NPC interactions are quite interesting. The side quests are innumerable and you'll find them in the most out-of-the-way map locations. Secrets are everywhere, whether it's bonus credits, ammo or weapon upgrades. Exploration is a must. 

This game is good. The things I mentioned here stop it from being great.


----------



## Origin (Aug 29, 2011)

The loading times were quite the bitch, but there must've been a patch recently (at least on PC) cause it seems to be completely alleviated as of the last couple times I played. Hope you get that on xbox soon, not sure what their update schedule's like. I loved....pretty much everything about the game. They did everything I hoped they would, I'm kind of miffed.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Aug 29, 2011)

That's interesting the loading times were still bad on the PC version, and glad they've been altered for you.


----------



## xvultures (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybe installing to the hard drive would cut down on the load times on the 360? I would but my hard drive is too small


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 30, 2011)

Load times haven't been bad at all on PC, some get annoying like going from one part of the city to another, but it's manageable for sure.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 30, 2011)

Just installing on the PS3 now, let's see how this stacks up to my expectations


----------



## Kabstract (Aug 31, 2011)

This is the best game I have ever played. That is all.



Also, I'd liken the upgrade system more to Crysis 2 than anything (aside form the fact you do level up, but you arent determined by a number). Although, there wasn't a whole lot to chose form in Crysis 2.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2011)

It will be interesting to see what it's like a bit further in, but so far I'm not seeing most of the issues you are, Nick. The map thing is a touch pointless, but at the same time it zooms it just enough to make it a touch clearer on the screen and really get an idea where you're going.

The loading times on PS3 so far are fine, not having any issues at all with that at this point - it will be interesting to see how if that changes.

The kills/knockouts I can understand, but I disagree because I think it's the kind of game it is... It's more of a shoot-to-neutralize or sneak around feel than something like Metal Gear Solid and Splinter Cell. Add to that the fact that it's an FPS and it makes it hard to get the cinematic quality that Eidos Montreal obviously wanted to achieve without taking to third person.

The other issues I'm not far enough in to have got yet, so I can't comment there.

All in all though, at this point I'm thoroughly enjoying the experience, and it's _definitely_a game I will enjoy coming back to.


----------



## Origin (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm on my second playthrough and it just doesn't get boring. Also, I never use the map even in Deus Ex mode where it doesn't show you as much location information, so I guess I've just never had to deal with the problem.  The levels are laid out nicely, I haven't gotten lost once.


----------



## the fuhrer (Sep 1, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> It's taking every ounce of self restraint that I have to _not_ buy this game. Every preview I've watched looks thoroughly epic, but I've only just recently started playing the original Deus Ex, and I'm telling myself that I'm not allowed to play the new one until I've finished the old one.




I do this with every game. I hate playing the sequel and not the original. I can't even start a new game until I finish the one I'm on.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Sep 2, 2011)

I ordered it yesterday. Too bad i didn't get it for this weekend. Oh well, next week then. I just hope i find time for it before weekend (i believe i will, iwouldn't want to wait that long) 

Also i must mention, that i haven't watched any vids of this game, i've only read one review. I have high expectations. Don't know if this will be game of the year or not. I believe Metal Gear Solid; Rising, will take that honor, but we'll see...


----------



## Labrie (Sep 2, 2011)

This game is full of win imo. Loved every second of it, sound track is awesome, just wish it was longer. Definitely looking forward to the DLC in October.

I'm so going as Adam Jensen for halloween


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm still only a few hours in, but I think I can honestly say it's stacking up to be my favorite game (alongside Metal Gear Solid 4). Nice to play a game with a really good story and the gameplay and style to back it up - doesn't happen nearly enough these days IMO.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Sep 5, 2011)

I wanted to like this game, and found a couple of ok features, but for the most part, this game sucks. I'm so disappointed with this game, I'm on the last chapter and it's just been the exact same shit for ages. Nothing interesting or fun. Nothing special or interactive. The game hints at things which sound interesting yet remain elusively unavailable. Like how I've been collecting rockets for ages without any sign of a weapon I can use them in. Or when you get an upgrade, to find out your hard earned points have been wasted on something which barely enhances your gameplay experience. The covering system sucks, plain and simple. I've been killed so many times by attempting to fire while in cover. There's loads of angles where he points his gun down at the ground and stops shooting. It's just lame in so many areas. I'm over this game, to the point where I vowed to a friend that I'd never play it again. I suspect that it's not going to rate very highly with the masses once the 'new' novelty factor drops.


----------



## Origin (Sep 5, 2011)

Second playthrough on hardest is going well, I'm just killing every enemy this time. Can't wait for third where I'll horribly attempt to do a no-kill haha


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 5, 2011)

TheSixthWheel said:


> I wanted to like this game, and found a couple of ok features, but for the most part, this game sucks. I'm so disappointed with this game, I'm on the last chapter and it's just been the exact same shit for ages. Nothing interesting or fun. Nothing special or interactive. The game hints at things which sound interesting yet remain elusively unavailable. Like how I've been collecting rockets for ages without any sign of a weapon I can use them in. Or when you get an upgrade, to find out your hard earned points have been wasted on something which barely enhances your gameplay experience. The covering system sucks, plain and simple. I've been killed so many times by attempting to fire while in cover. There's loads of angles where he points his gun down at the ground and stops shooting. It's just lame in so many areas. I'm over this game, to the point where I vowed to a friend that I'd never play it again. I suspect that it's not going to rate very highly with the masses once the 'new' novelty factor drops.



Blasphemy!


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 5, 2011)

Also, I'm now in Hengsha with 13 Praxis points  I've spent none of them, and not been spotted


----------



## niffnoff (Sep 5, 2011)

TheSixthWheel said:


> I wanted to like this game, and found a couple of ok features, but for the most part, this game sucks. I'm so disappointed with this game, I'm on the last chapter and it's just been the exact same shit for ages. Nothing interesting or fun. Nothing special or interactive. The game hints at things which sound interesting yet remain elusively unavailable. Like how I've been collecting rockets for ages without any sign of a weapon I can use them in. Or when you get an upgrade, to find out your hard earned points have been wasted on something which barely enhances your gameplay experience. The covering system sucks, plain and simple. I've been killed so many times by attempting to fire while in cover. There's loads of angles where he points his gun down at the ground and stops shooting. It's just lame in so many areas. I'm over this game, to the point where I vowed to a friend that I'd never play it again. I suspect that it's not going to rate very highly with the masses once the 'new' novelty factor drops.



Correct me if I'm wrong but you do know you don't have to pick up the rockets  Though there is some kind of rocket launcher available in the 2nd mission. Only rumours I hear though.


----------



## niffnoff (Sep 5, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Also, I'm now in Hengsha with 13 Praxis points  I've spent none of them, and not been spotted



.. I feel nooby I am going stelthzorz and I've upgraded stealth augs whenever I get chance to


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 5, 2011)

It's now 16 points o haven't spent...


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Sep 6, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but you do know you don't have to pick up the rockets  Though there is some kind of rocket launcher available in the 2nd mission. Only rumours I hear though.



Of course I don't HAVE to pick up the rockets, but if I were to give them up, only to come across a rocket launcher in the next level, I'd be PISSED. It's small crap like this which has added to my initial frustration. The levels themselves are all really well laid out. It's just that NOT being allowed to do anything in the awesome levels really sucks. And how useless are those weapons vendors!? Once you buy the one or two cool things they might have, they never get in anything new. I wanted more weapons, and I wanted them to be found everywhere, even traded from random people's inventories. I wanted to find vending machines which dispensed all sorts of cool shit like ammo. The vending machines only serve as a means of hiding the vents from you, and occasionally to reach a higher access point. 



Daemoniac said:


> It's now 16 points o haven't spent...



Way to not play the game


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 6, 2011)

I enjoy the challenge. I'm not cheating unlike you fuckers


----------



## Mr Violence (Sep 6, 2011)

If I may express my absolutely and utter hatred of Steam, I recently moved into a new place. We're not going to have internet until the 8th. I also bought Deus Ex on Steam. So I tried accessing Offline Mode to play, but you have to be online to access Offline Mode.


-_________-

FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Black_Sheep (Sep 6, 2011)

Im installing it on the PS3 right now. Can't wait to play it... Even the music during the installation is quite epic  


The only negative thing so far, is the package. I bought the Augmented Edition and while i really apreciate all the extra stuff, like the DVD and the artwork etc, i really don't like how useless the box itself is. It's too complicated and that's annoying. But hey, it's not really a problem so i shouldn't complain.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Sep 8, 2011)

Alright, it's awesome. There are some minor things i dislike, but overall it's the best game i've played in a while. Just great.


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 9, 2011)

I've found a couple of rocket launchers and I'm not even out of Detroit yet...

And there's tons of cool stuff to do in every level. I'm not being super steathly or a pacifist though. I'm killing most "evil" people just making sure not to set off alarms and whatnot. 

Also:
Pistol+AP Mod=awesome.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 9, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> I've found a couple of rocket launchers and I'm not even out of Detroit yet...
> 
> And there's tons of cool stuff to do in every level. I'm not being super steathly or a pacifist though. I'm killing most "evil" people just making sure not to set off alarms and whatnot.
> 
> ...



Where in Detroit? I only found TWO in the whole game, one was in the underground facility and the other was on the last map of the game. 

Also yeah I had my pistol throughout the game and went with laser sight + armor piercing mod + silencer and that carried me through the game!  Also the magnum + explosive ammo = uber win!


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 9, 2011)

There is one in the room where you first enter after going down the long ass elevator entering the base where the Army dudes are pulling out and being to make room for FEMA. I haven't finished that base yet (no spoilers please). 

The room with the first robot you meet in the game (I think). I actually found the rocket launcher after I killed every man in the room (without setting off an alarm!) and pistoled the Bot to death. 

And I'm 90% sure I saw another one somewhere but I can't for the life of me remember. I haven't had a chance to play in a week or so.

So far I've really only used the Pistol (AP/Laser Sight) and Combat Rifle (Silencer/Laser Sight) and the silenced Sniper Rifle you start the game with if you get all the extra special stuff. Should have keep the Huntsman. Takes way less room then the other Shotgun which I keep in my inventory despite the fact I've never used it. 

I'm anxious to see where the game goes. I'm also wishing I didn't spend my 1st too praxis points on Armour as even with it Adam Jensen gets ripped apart. In the Original Deus Ex you could slaughter the fuck out of people if you want! Does difficultly have a huge effect on Jensen's easy die-ability or does the game really just force you into the stealth mode.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 10, 2011)

^ There's another rocket launcher in Derelict Row, guarded by two dudes (and all the rest of them in the area  )


----------



## Black_Sheep (Sep 10, 2011)

I found a rocket launcher in Derelict Row, during the side mission where you had to sneak there. I also got a crossbow. I was supposed to present it as a murder weapon or something, but instead i kept it myself, it's so cool! 

I've been also mostly using my pistol, with silenced, laser, etc. It's great. 

..Oh, and i've been mostly sneaking instead of shooting. One of the best things in this game (at least for me) is that it reminds me of Metal Gear Solid series (my fav games) very much sometimes. I believe that after im finished, i'll start again and try to get the "pacifist" and "foxiest of the hounds" trophies/achievements.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 10, 2011)

^  on all counts. MGS is definitely my favorite series, and this is just similar enough to remind me of it sometimes, but with a very different story and different enough style of stealth to not feel like it's a ripoff (and the original Deus Ex felt very little like MGS which helps).

I'm going to miss out on that Foxiest of the Hounds achievement this play through... I haven't been seen at all, but I have tripped a couple of alarms, I'm still pretty certain that it will be easier than the Big Boss emblem in MGS4... _anything_ is easier than that shit


----------



## niffnoff (Sep 10, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> ^  on all counts. MGS is definitely my favorite series, and this is just similar enough to remind me of it sometimes, but with a very different story and different enough style of stealth to not feel like it's a ripoff (and the original Deus Ex felt very little like MGS which helps).
> 
> I'm going to miss out on that Foxiest of the Hounds achievement this play through... I haven't been seen at all, but I have tripped a couple of alarms, I'm still pretty certain that it will be easier than the Big Boss emblem in MGS4... _anything_ is easier than that shit



You got patience brah. I always seem to fuck up when I go stealth I've done 2 missions completely stealth and then the next 2 I get my ass hounded by heaviessss FUUUUH!


----------



## Black_Sheep (Sep 10, 2011)

Im still on my first playthrough. I've been going mostly stealth, but i've also done some shooting. Just because.  

After im finished, i'll start again and try to get the trophies i mentioned above. 

@Daemoniac: I agree about MGS and the Big Boss emblem


----------



## Black_Sheep (Sep 11, 2011)

...aaand im done. Great game, totally awesome. Gonna start over tomorrow maybe  

Btw has anyone here got the "pacifist" trophy? ...Just wondering how to play the end if im trying to get that one as well...


----------

